# executive vice president



## Gyurka

Üdv!

A fent említett pozíció fordításával bajlódom. Először _al-vezérigazgatót_ írtam, majd ezt feledve később már simán _igazgatónak_ fordítottam.

A szituáció a következő: Phil Jackson (a könyv szerzője) a Los Angeles Lakers edzője, az ő barátnője pedig a klub (egyik) executive vice president-je.
Később egyébként PJ-t elküldik az edzői posztról, és ugyanilyen, executive vice president-i állást kínálnak neki.

Az első részletet beírom, hátha segít valakinek.

"It hasn't been easy having a relationship that is so tenuous in her position, but she's been honest from day one and balanced that teeter-tatter love affair between the executive vice president and her partner, the coach."

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## norbert7

Hello,

 Szertem _vezérigazgató helyettes_ a helyes fordítás.


----------



## Gyurka

Helló!

Köszi a választ.
Nem rossz gondolat, de szerintem alacsonyabb pozícióról lehet szó. Most úgy gondolkozom, hogy a vice-president ugyebár alelnök. Az executive pedig valamiféle végrehajtó, egy bizonyos feladatkörrel megbízott ember lehet. Nem?
Ha a gondolatmenet stimmel is, a helyes fordítást még keresem.


----------



## Zsuzsu

szia!

Itt találsz információt a vice presidentekről (főként a vice presidents in business-t olvasd el, itt találod az executive vice president címet is).

Sajnos nem nagyon vagyok képben, hogy hogyan szokták NBA-s körökben ezeket fordítani, de esetleg azt tudod csinálni, hogy a google-ben keresel executive vice presidenteket különféle csapatoknál, és aztán a nevekre megpróbálsz magyarul rákeresni. Én ezzel a módszerrel találtam Stu Jacksont, aki "alelnök", de nem egy csapatnál, hanem az egész ligának az alelnöke - nem tudom, hogy csapatberkeken belül is alelnöknek fordítják-e ugyanezt.
Remélem, némileg segítettem!


----------



## Gyurka

Helló!

Köszi szépen!
Rákerestem magára Jeanie Buss-ra, és az egyetlen, ahol a foglalkozását is megemlítik magyarul, ott _menedzser_ szerepel. Csak így, simán. És ez nem is rossz, de a link alapján, amit adtál, az Executive vice president a vice presidentek feje, legalábbis a legfontosabb közülük.

Azt hiszem, a legjobb lesz, ha alelnököt vagy egyszerűen menedzsert írok. Hogy melyik lesz a befutó, még nem döntöttem el.


----------



## Gyurka

Sziasztok!

A Google-lel szórakozva kicsit (lefordított keresés) végül meglett a nyertes!
Az Executive Vice President magyar megfelelője: ügyvezető alelnök


----------

